# [CM7] Broken Torch (Not quite as nooby as you'd assume)



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

So I used Jrummy's "Root Tools" to change my pulldown text...I think is what caused the problem.
I'm SURE that's all I've done to my phone internally...

My torch DID work on CM7 (yes, I flashed the fix).
In order to try and fix the damage I did, I booted into CWR and Re-flashed the 78 nightly + the 3-fix.zip thing.
Didn't appear to fix it.

The toolbar I normally use won't do anything, and the "Torch" application simply FC's...and the notification in the notification bar won't go away.

Any ideas?

Edit:
Just realized that the Camera/Camcorder appears as a blackscreen now too.
And I just finished reflashing the fix.zip again to no avail.
And please don't suggest a SBF or complete wipe...I'll do that on my own tomorrow when I have the time if I NEED to.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

First thing, the blank cam screen, is because the setting is on 'widescreen' and that doesn't work in cm7. Change the setting to the option above that and the cam will be fine. As for the torch problem, the AIO fix should have taken care of that. Not sure why that isn't working. I usr Root tools every time I flash a new nightly and never had that effect anything before. I would trying maybe running a fix permissions in rom manager or in CWR and wipe dalvik as well.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

I was going to say try fix permission...
And when rooted the pull down text if you just changed the words... That shouldn't mesh anything... Worse it should have down is cause a battery drain if you didn't add enough characters...

This is indeed interesting

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

@Jubakuba
what is the file name of the fix you're using?
also, are you using aosp or miui camera apk?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

CM4DXFIX2.zip.
(edit: only after the cm4dxfix2 failed to fix the problem did I try the old one)
I even flashed CM4DXFIX1.zip for shits and gigs.

And no, actually, the camera isn't on widescreen.
I'm using the default CM camera, razor.
But I also tried installing Crazy fun Camera or some crap from the market and got a FC with black screen as well.

I'm hopping into the shower...will run a fixperms and get back to ya'll later.
Thanks for the ideas, but I'm really confused on this one...

Edit:
Just fixed permissions and rebooted.
No fix.

You know...the oddest thing to me is that flashing the nightly+fix didn't fix it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump, sorry...New info.

So, I uh...just finished SBF'ing.
And haven't installed any applications or anything.
Yes, I flashed CM4DXfix2.zip...
No camera.
No camcorder.
No torch.

What the Flying *Derogatory*

Any ideas?!
Ugh. I'm hoping a new nightly will pop up...
And somehow miraculously correct my problem here.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Check for doubling of libs, very rare to happen, but couldn't hurt to check thru them anyhow. That actually happened to me once and cause similar issues.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Check for doubling of libs, very rare to happen, but couldn't hurt to check thru them anyhow. That actually happened to me once and cause similar issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Ok, Noob time.
What would those be and how would I find if that was a possibility?
Edit:
Ok, I figure you mean .lib files...should have thought of that much at least.
I'll scan those in a minute here.

(Incoherent ramble, that I find humerus)
So I have two SD cards that I swap between. One I use simply for root-related things.
Saves me some space on my primary card.
Anyway.
I created a nandroid of my old CM7 before moving on with an sbf.
Thought it was the smart thing to do.
I proceed to SBF>Flash CM7>Gapps>all-in-one-fix
Then my smart brain kicked in.
You know what...I don't need a backup of this broken-ass CM7.
Deleted.
I'm changing all of my settings back to how I like 'em...
And boot into recovery to create another nandroid.
I then boot up and notice the torch/cam aren't working.
GODDAMNIT.
Oh well. I'll just restore the nandroid of my broken CM7 (Which I forgot, somehow, that I deleted).
Boot into recovery and do a factory reset...wipe dalvik...oh...shit, ya...lol wrong SD card is in...
Swap cards...forgetting I cannot boot my phone now. Nor get into custom recovery.
Raaaaaaagggggeeeeeeee!
Ok.
Ok.
You got this.
SBF. Ah, screw that blue triangle. Deal with that crap later.
Root.
Bootstrap.
Nandroid of new CM7 with still broken cam/torch.
Oh, good...real nice. ##program is missing.
SBFing again.
After that's done...I'll restore the new nand again and restore all of my goddamn applications that I had previously...but thought I could fix this torch/cam problem.
UGH!


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Geez, seems like you're having some problems with this.

I'm not sure of a direct fix, but I would definitely recommend:

1. SBF to .602. 
2. Root, install Recovery.
3. Install the 09/02 CM7-GB nightly, and gapps.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

SBF not required!!

Download alogcat, set it to verbose. Turn on torch then go back to alogcat and see what the problem is. Torch problems are almost always permissions issues.

try to chmod 0666 the following...

/sys/class/leds/spotlight/brightness
/sys/class/leds/torch-flash/brightness
/sys/class/leds/torch-flash/flash_light

if it doesnt work you can post your logcat back here and ill tell you where to look for the problem


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> SBF not required!!
> 
> Download alogcat, set it to verbose. Turn on torch then go back to alogcat and see what the problem is. Torch problems are almost always permissions issues.
> 
> ...


we already know that's the problem with torch on cm7. my aiofix zip that he's flashing fixes that. and it also fixes the cam and camcorder. but it's not taking affect on his phone. so what is going wrong? why isn't the fix zip doing what it's suppose to do? maybe it's corrupt and needs to be redownloaded? doubtful. hmmm...

i would try this. download a fresh copy of the newest nightly. verify the md5. download a fresh copy of my fix zip from the link in my signature. verify the md5. boot into cwm and format system and flash rom and flash fix.

CM4DXfix2.zip MD5: 1da02e8c94c5e93df2fc1d35b0e833c6

EDIT: added fix zip md5. thanks for suggestion Shane


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have an MD5 for your zip? That might help him so he knows he has a good file.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to be causing such a hustle&bustle on this one.
But ya, I've downloaded the files multiple times.

Just tried with an MD5 check now and still no go.

Thanks again guys...this is weird.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Sorry to be causing such a hustle&bustle on this one.
> But ya, I've downloaded the files multiple times.
> 
> Just tried with an MD5 check now and still no go.
> ...


we're here to help man. no worries.

did you try the steps i suggested to you in my post above? important part being "format system"


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Check your application settings in cm7. With multiple SD partitions the phone might freaked out when one was flashing into internal storage. Also out of curiousty run this for me in terminal:

su
echo $PATH && $LD_LIBRARY_PATH

Also could quick look at your Init.mapphone_umts.rc file. Bout half way down you'll see the values assigned and ownership order of torch (well one of the locations anyways).

Chances that its any of these are slim... but hey, never know.... could fit in with the fact its stalking you here lol.

Also what mods you do afterwards usually?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, back from work/sleep.
Re-flashing with system formatted...and verified md5's didn't fix it.

Terminal output said yada yada yada was not found...I need sleep, but I'll type it out if need be.
Obviously losing hope on this one! Haha.
And as far as that file.
Google is telling me it should be located at /system/etc/rootfs/
I have no rootfs folder there...and the file doesn't appear either.

Don't worry 'bout it guys.
It's just one of those things that bugs the hell out of you...even if you never use the feature.
I actually just checked, and my last picture was taken 2 months ago.
I can wait until CM is updated and it (potentially) fixes my problem.
I assume the next nightly will be the one pushing us up to the gb kernel anyway...should do the trick, I hope.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Ok, back from work/sleep.
> Re-flashing with system formatted...and verified md5's didn't fix it.
> 
> Terminal output said yada yada yada was not found...I need sleep, but I'll type it out if need be.
> ...


there's no need to wait for the official cm7 gb kernel version. you can do like infazzdar mentioned in post #9 on the previous page. use the one that revnumbers has been making for a while. works GREAT! http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3335-DEV_THREAD-DroidX-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Kernel


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds a file allocation problem or differing init. values could be our mystery shopper then maybe. Would make sense in a way too. If your init scripts aren't there or work right together the phone doesn't even know it has the torch .. which could be why 
It seems so crazy and razors .zip hasn't fixed it. File should be there tho..... has a lot to do lol. Should be in your / partition with the other couple ones.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Sounds a file allocation problem or differing init. values could be our mystery shopper then maybe. Would make sense in a way too. If your init scripts aren't there or work right together the phone doesn't even know it has the torch .. which could be why
> It seems so crazy and razors .zip hasn't fixed it. File should be there tho..... has a lot to do lol. Should be in your / partition with the other couple ones.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Ok, found it in the / partition...I just didn't know the location though.
I'm not seeing mention of the torch in this file anywhere.
I saw LED and got excited, but that was for the notification light.
Camera was mentioned though.

I'm going to live with the problem guys!
I can wait until the next official nightly.
I don't mind popping myself back on to GB, but I'd rather not for the time being.
I like those %1 battery increments =]
It's one of the main things I show off to people who are totally new to Android/Rooting/Etc.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

It is weird that there's no mention of it. I get what your saying tho about wanting to fix it even if you don't use it tho trust me.

Could try this maybe in terminal if it'll let you or do a manual edit to the cdma init version of same script. Dunno if it'll work but.. :

su
chown system system /sys/class/leds/torch-flash/camera_strobe

chown system system /sys/class/leds/torch-flash/flash_light

chown system system /sys/class/leds/spotlight/brightness

chmod 0666 /sys/class/leds/spotlight/brightness
chmod 0666 /sys/class/leds/torch-flash/brightness
chmod 0666 /sys/class/leds/torch-flash/flash_light

Dunno if it'll let you or not or if it'll work since its not running with the init scripts for you. But could always try lol. If it does work then just have to manually add it into the init script where its supposed to be. Tho its weird it isn't there to begin with....

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

